# 12/12 Storm Speculation Thread



## hammer (Dec 6, 2010)

This one's far out and potentially all over the place...but worthy of a thread nevertheless.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 6, 2010)

About time we had one of these threads!

-w


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## hammer (Dec 7, 2010)

Still early but...ugh.  Let's hope the models start pushing this more east soon.



> AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE GRAY ME
> 347 AM EST TUE DEC 7 2010
> ...
> A SHORT WAVE TROUGH EJECTING OUT OF THE NORTHERN PLAINS WILL RAPIDLY AMPLIFY AS IT MOVES ACROSS THE MISSISSIPPI VALLEY OVER THE WEEKEND. THE RESULT IS LIKELY TO BE A SUBSTANTIAL PRECIPITATION MAKER ALONG THE EAST COAST FOR SUNDAY AND SUNDAY NIGHT. AS OF RIGHT NOW...ENOUGH WARM AIR SHOULD FLOOD NORTHWARD AHEAD OF THE TROF TO PRELUDE AN ALL SNOW EVENT FOR THE CWA. IT/S TOO FAR OUT TO KNOW ANY DETAILS...BUT A SNOW/SLEET/FREEZING RAIN TO RAIN EVENT IS LOOKING MORE LIKELY FOR MUCH OF THE AREA. WE WILL HAVE TO REFINE THE FORECAST AS NEXT WEEKEND DRAWS NEARER.


----------



## hammer (Dec 8, 2010)

Any more comments?  Bueller?


----------



## drjeff (Dec 8, 2010)

This is really starting to look like one of those storms where 50 miles could very well make the difference between a mainly liquid event  , a mixed event, and an all snow event.  Right now, it's looking like the further West you are, the better the chances of this being an all frozen event.

This could very well be a classic New England "winter mess" storm, where within say 30 - 50 miles of the shoreline gets mainly liquid with some backend light accumulations,  50 to 100 miles or so from the coast gets a mix of precip during the storm with a few inches of all snow as the low pulls away, and 100 miles or so from the coast stays all snow.  This storm though until it starts pulling away and drags some REALLY cold air in that should be around next week, will likely feature snow that has a much greater water content in than the upslope snow that's falling across New England now.

The track is going to be everything.  A move to the East and less of the warm surge from the South effects Southern/Eastern areas.  A move to the West and the liquid/mix line moves further North/West


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 8, 2010)

If everyone thinks hard enough, maybe we can move the track east and south!:lol::lol:


----------



## Madroch (Dec 8, 2010)

Some of the models are trending for the better, but they have a long way to go (or so I am told- I can't read that stuff!!).  Would be nice to have a forecasted rain storm shift and become snow, or at least mostly snow, instead of the usual other way around.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 8, 2010)

Madroch said:


> Some of the models are trending for the better, but they have a long way to go (or so I am told- I can't read that stuff!!).  Would be nice to have a forecasted rain storm shift and become snow, or at least mostly snow, instead of the usual other way around.



The only thing really certain about the models right now is that there's UNCERTAINTY with this storm.  There's plots that have would have this storm being measured in FEET across much of New England, and there's other plots that would have this storm measured in inches (as in inches of r$%n  ) over much of New England.

Todays model runs seem to want to increase the speed at which the storm moves across New England a bit more than yesterdays did, which would cut down on accumulations of all types.  Some models yesterday were projecting that in the heavier precipitations areas the 1-2" of water (or it's equivalent frozen stuff) could fall during the storm, so this storm should have plenty of moisture to work with.  Gotta watch this one


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2010)

Rain storms predicted several days out as this one is/was usually ended up better than all snow storms predicted several days out. There's still hope.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 8, 2010)

This is from not the "glass is 1/2 full" model, but the "glass is 99.999% full" model with respect to snowfall potential estimates for this storm, the latest DGEX model.  Basically this model has the storm both moving way further South and East to pick up a ton of moisture and then SLOWLY moving up the coast. There is really no other model at this time that really even gets close that this scenario, but hey, it's fun to look at and dream!   







On the complete flipside, some of the latest runs of the Euro model essentially show this storm giving CHICAGO blizzard conditions and it being essentially a total liquid event for 95% of the Northeast with the storm tracking basically right up the St. Lawrence seaway(the DGEX model above basically takes the storm right up I-95 from the DC area by comparison.  There's about a million and 1 variables in play with this thing right now


----------



## hammer (Dec 8, 2010)

drjeff said:


> On the complete flipside, some of the latest runs of the Euro model essentially show this storm giving CHICAGO blizzard conditions and it being essentially a total liquid event for the Northeast 95% of the Northeast with the storm tracking basically right up the St. Lawrence seaway.  There's about a million and 1 variables in play with this thing right now


That's the one I'm concerned about...would the stronger La Nina favor tracks like this?


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2010)

It's going to be a blizzard north of 95. You heard it hear first. :razz:


----------



## Madroch (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah the Euro is the total naysayer-- yech.  Even with some optimism from the other models, the reasonable upside for a lot of us is merely colder r*!n.  Maybe westernmost and our friends up north do a little better.  Still hoping for the best though.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 8, 2010)

Chicago is a waste of a good blizzard.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 8, 2010)

If this messes up my date for Sunday, I'll be more than a little upset...

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 8, 2010)

WJenness said:


> If this messes up my date for Sunday, I'll be more than a little upset...
> 
> -w



Got a date already? That didn't take long.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 8, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Got a date already? That didn't take long.



;-)

-w


----------



## Big Game (Dec 8, 2010)

This is the Big Kahuna. 

You heard it here first.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 8, 2010)

lol-- 18z gfs (supposedly off hour crap from those in the know) has it going out to sea over the benchmark-- if I understand it correctly.  We now have from detroit to the atlantic covered.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 8, 2010)

Madroch said:


> lol-- 18z gfs (supposedly off hour crap from those in the know) has it going out to sea over the benchmark-- if I understand it correctly.  We now have from detroit to the atlantic covered.



So no matter WHAT happens... someone's probably right.


a.k.a. The sawed off shotgun forecast approach...

-w


----------



## drjeff (Dec 8, 2010)

This model above shows why EAST is so important for snow, especially this time of year for this type of storm.  As the low move up the coast from likely somewhere around the DC area, the winds circulate counter clockwise around the low, so out ahead of the storm, we in the Northeast often get a significant Easterly component to the winds(read as coming off the Atlantic) as the atmosphere is "setting up" for the storm. This time of year, the Atlantic is still in the 40's around much of New England, so pre-storm, warm air gets infused into the mix(see the green colored area North and East of the low pressure).  If the storm tracks far enough East, the warm air stays East and the cold air wins out and we stay snow (see the blue areas due North and West and also with back side wrap around in this case, SOUTH of the low).  Depending on how this one tracks, sometime on Sunday it vary well may be 40ish and raining in Boston while at the same time it's in the lower 20's and snowing in Atlanta 

The *good* things that seem to be happening with many models now is that the primary storm seems to be slowing down(this is the low that wants to head up the St. Lawrence Seaway) with a subsequent transfer of energy to a secondary low which would form off the East coast in the VA area (kind of what's pictured above) - this is good for New England snow possibilities!  Some models are even suggesting EXPLOSIVE growth of the secondary low, but once again there's about a million variables to still figure out, and the next series of model runs could very well trend opposite to this.  Heck, the low which could make this all happen hasn't even entered the continental US yet!  Gotta keep watching!


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 8, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 8, 2010)

Great posts DrJeff!  There was a HUGE jump on the 18Z...but of course, it's the 18Z 4 days out and will probably correct back again.  

I like how the upper pattern sort of snaps back into a more favorable cold pattern for us.  While we can get whopper storms shifting out of a good pattern, chances are better when we dive into it.  Oughta be fun!


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Dec 8, 2010)

From what I have seen, I think this is going to be a bad to worse storm.  Mix precip way north/maybe some snow, then tons of rain for 99.9% of New England.  Hey at least the provincial resorts will get buried again.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 8, 2010)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> From what I have seen, I think this is going to be a bad to worse storm.  Mix precip way north/maybe some snow, then tons of rain for 99.9% of New England.  Hey at least the provincial resorts will get buried again.



Only good Karma for the storm please!:-D


----------



## jaja111 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hoping Western NY has a fighting chance for this to stay far enough east. Forecast discussions here indicate at best 50/50 chances of slush and rain versus heavy snowfall. Either way it brings sub arctic cold in on a NW flow, repeating this week's weather. Holiday Valley south of Buffalo reports up to 2 feet from this week long event. The powder is currently deep. 

Forecasts into next week state the snowfall could potentially be damaging to structures. Google photos from this week in Lucan, Ontario southeast of Lake Huron.... and think x2. Sacrifices to Ullr are forthcoming here.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 8, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Great posts DrJeff!  There was a HUGE jump on the 18Z...but of course, it's the 18Z 4 days out and will probably correct back again.
> 
> I like how the upper pattern sort of snaps back into a more favorable cold pattern for us.  While we can get whopper storms shifting out of a good pattern, chances are better when we dive into it.  Oughta be fun!



Thanks Winn!  It almost seems like for this storm that we need to get the winter equivalent of the "cone of uncertainty" that the national hurricane center uses for it's forcasting tracks!  :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Dec 8, 2010)

Twist #7,816 so far with this thing.  Now, more and more models are suggesting that for New England, the cold air will stay, BUT the storm path will flatten out, which greatly decreases the chance of the explosive development/"bombing out" of the storm that could produce BIG snowfall totals 

But with still about 100 hours to go or so before this thing gets to New England,  the only thing that can be said with any degree of certainty right now, is that some precipitation will fall over New England.  When? where? what type? how much? Who knows?  :lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 9, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Twist #7,816 so far with this thing.  Now, more and more models are suggesting that for New England, the cold air will stay, BUT the storm path will flatten out, which greatly decreases the chance of the explosive development/"bombing out" of the storm that could produce BIG snowfall totals
> 
> But with still about 100 hours to go or so before this thing gets to New England,  the only thing that can be said with any degree of certainty right now, is that some precipitation will fall over New England.  When? where? what type? how much? Who knows?  :lol:



I will GLADLY take all cold and no snow over any type of mixing or worse! :beer: We got it really good this week and ski areas need to preserve what they got and keep blowing.


----------



## hammer (Dec 9, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> I will GLADLY take all cold and no snow over any type of mixing or worse! :beer: We got it really good this week and ski areas need to preserve what they got and keep blowing.


+1

Just trying to not be discouraged by forecasts in the flatlands.  Only thing that NCP at home will do is make getting a Christmas tree more troublesome.


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 9, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> I will GLADLY take all cold and no snow over any type of mixing or worse! :beer: We got it really good this week and ski areas need to preserve what they got and keep blowing.



I'm curious though...what if northern resorts who have 2-3' now got some mixing (not a washout but some sleet) to compact it down, would that actually help pack the base a little better?  Not sure.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 9, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> I'm curious though...what if northern resorts who have 2-3' now got some mixing (not a washout but some sleet) to compact it down, would that actually help pack the base a little better?  Not sure.



Winn, it depends on what side of the fence you're looking at things from.  From a pure powder seeker enjoyment factor, you don't want any appreciable moisture content added to the super light fluff that fell this week, and ended up in many places where the wind deposited it, VERY deep!  

From an operations standpoint, you'd LOVE to see some moisture added to the snow that fell this week to basically form a good, solid base that will cover a good amount of the branches/rocks/stream beds that can cause issues where snow hasn't been made.  This would help set things up for subsequent storms and really help get things going with respect to terrain only covered by natural snow.

Each side can make a valid arguement for why their point of view is better than the others in this case


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 9, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Winn, it depends on what side of the fence you're looking at things from.  From a pure powder seeker enjoyment factor, you don't want any appreciable moisture content added to the super light fluff that fell this week, and ended up in many places where the wind deposited it, VERY deep!
> 
> From an operations standpoint, you'd LOVE to see some moisture added to the snow that fell this week to basically form a good, solid base that will cover a good amount of the branches/rocks/stream beds that can cause issues where snow hasn't been made.  This would help set things up for subsequent storms and really help get things going with respect to terrain only covered by natural snow.
> 
> Each side can make a valid arguement for why their point of view is better than the others in this case



Gotcha, thanks!  I have very little pure, deep powder experience.  Someday perhaps!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 9, 2010)

Unfortunately the model runs are as of now continuing to suggest that if you were planning on canceling any holiday prep/party plans on Sunday in favor of a powder day, well don't cancel the  holiday plans   It looks now like this storm is going to do it's best to fall aprart and/or take a track that brings little moisture (of any kind) to New England now :smash:

We'll see what the models later today show


----------



## hammer (Dec 9, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Unfortunately the model runs are as of now continuing to suggest that if you were planning on canceling any holiday prep/party plans on Sunday in favor of a powder day, well don't cancel the  holiday plans   It looks now like this storm is going to do it's best to fall aprart and/or take a track that brings little moisture (of any kind) to New England now :smash:
> 
> We'll see what the models later today show


What about temps?  Will it at least stay cold?


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Dec 9, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> I will GLADLY take all cold and no snow over any type of mixing or worse! :beer: We got it really good this week and ski areas need to preserve what they got and keep blowing.



Amen to that!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 9, 2010)

hammer said:


> What about temps?  Will it at least stay cold?



As of now, it's looking like if it gets above freezing at all, it won't be by more than a couple of degrees, and even then, most of that "warm" air will likely be confined to the coastal areas.

This trending towards colder in the moldels has been about the only constant as of late


----------



## mondeo (Dec 9, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Unfortunately the model runs are as of now continuing to suggest that if you were planning on canceling any holiday prep/party plans on Sunday in favor of a powder day, well don't cancel the holiday plans  It looks now like this storm is going to do it's best to fall aprart and/or take a track that brings little moisture (of any kind) to New England now :smash:
> 
> We'll see what the models later today show


That's why I include "weather permitting" any time I call for vacation based on potential storms. I'll make the call Sunday night, here's hoping it's a foot of dense followed by a foot of moderate followed by a foot of light.


----------



## Greg (Dec 9, 2010)

mondeo said:


> here's hoping it's a foot of dense followed by a foot of moderate followed by a foot of light.



Shit man. Why don't we just go for a cool 18" of uber-light on top of all that.... :lol: :razz:


----------



## John W (Dec 9, 2010)

Do you guys think it would be a good idea for me to take off on monday and extend my ski weekend an extra day???  I will be at killington...  Giving what I am hearing here about the models trending colder thought it my stay all snow and be worth it?  Thoughts.....


----------



## roark (Dec 9, 2010)

You pays your money and you takes your chances. But even a bad day skiing is better than working.


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 9, 2010)

John W said:


> Do you guys think it would be a good idea for me to take off on monday and extend my ski weekend an extra day???  I will be at killington...  Giving what I am hearing here about the models trending colder thought it my stay all snow and be worth it?  Thoughts.....



Hold that thought...we'll keep watch on the trend and keep you posted.


----------



## petergriffen (Dec 9, 2010)

How's wind speed looking for sunday at killington?


----------



## John W (Dec 9, 2010)

Agreed..  Any ski day is better then work.  But the question I had was whether or not it will be raining.  If it is, then probably not the best way to spend a vacation day....   MR CHILL!!  I will be awaiting your advice!


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 9, 2010)

petergriffen said:


> How's wind speed looking for sunday at killington?



Southeasterly probably 30-40mph summit winds (PM)  helping to push warmer air aloft up that way, hence the icy mix scenario.  Plus, along a NE facing slope won't help much for lift operations, especially if they get gusty.


----------



## petergriffen (Dec 9, 2010)

Sounds like sat be a better ski day for me then


----------



## billski (Dec 9, 2010)

My plan, since I have to work and finish holiday errands, is to grab some "pre-season-rate" skiing starting on the 18th and continuing until the 24th.  So I'm hoping for good stuff anytime from the 18th onward.


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 9, 2010)

petergriffen said:


> Sounds like sat be a better ski day for me then



Saturday for sure.  Sunday is looking ugly and will probably be sloppy in the afternoon.


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 9, 2010)

billski said:


> My plan, since I have to work and finish holiday errands, is to grab some "pre-season-rate" skiing starting on the 18th and continuing until the 24th.  So I'm hoping for good stuff anytime from the 18th onward.



After a big low parked over us for next week (cold and snow showery), you should be in good shape for the 18th on.


----------



## 180 (Dec 9, 2010)

How far west do we need to go to avoid any wet stuff?


----------



## skidbump (Dec 9, 2010)

Utah


----------



## Puck it (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks like Monday might be the better day at Killington. Correct?


----------



## jaja111 (Dec 9, 2010)

John W said:


> Do you guys think it would be a good idea for me to take off on monday and extend my ski weekend an extra day???  I will be at killington...  Giving what I am hearing here about the models trending colder thought it my stay all snow and be worth it?  Thoughts.....



Ahh, the purest definition of a "sick day".


----------



## drjeff (Dec 9, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Looks like Monday might be the better day at Killington. Correct?


Monday should be better than sunday - but not likely as good as the rest of next week as once the storm goes by, the winds should shift back to a direction favorable for another upslope event!


----------



## Puck it (Dec 9, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Monday should be better than sunday - but not likely as good as the rest of next week as once the storm goes by, the winds should shift back to a direction favorable for another upslope event!


 

Tuesday is 7 to 10 at Killington.  What about later n the week?


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 10, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Tuesday is 7 to 10 at Killington.  What about later n the week?



We're adjusting that this morning.  Looks like Monday would be a recovery/fixup day of blowing snow/grooming.  Rest of the week could be similar to what we just had last week with waves of snows for northern resorts (stalled low pressure to the north--accumulations may not be as much though).  It'll be cold too!  Brrr.


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 10, 2010)

John W said:


> Do you guys think it would be a good idea for me to take off on monday and extend my ski weekend an extra day???  I will be at killington...  Giving what I am hearing here about the models trending colder thought it my stay all snow and be worth it?  Thoughts.....




Hey John,

While this storm pushes through Monday with colder temps, mountain crews will fixing things up after the Sunday slop.  Not sure if you want to wait things out Sunday to test out the Monday carnage.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 10, 2010)

I was hoping this would stay frozen in SoVT. It looks like a "mix" @ the mountain on Sunday. BLAH!


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 10, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I was hoping this would stay frozen in SoVT. It looks like a "mix" @ the mountain on Sunday. BLAH!



I decided to use your technical weather term for the SoVT forecast...see Sunday's forecast for Mount Snow.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 10, 2010)

Warm and wet followed by nice and chilly...may get to try out the new race carvers for some eastern "packed powder" by Tuesday.  Gotta stay positive...


----------



## John W (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks a Ton Mr Chill Probably just gonna Ski sunday morning and get out of dodge... Wishing I was going a week later, but the Fiance has plans for me.  Timing in life is everything, not just snow!


----------



## billski (Dec 10, 2010)

skidbump said:


> Utah



:razz:
maybe he means _north_


----------



## Big Game (Dec 10, 2010)

Mix...he he. Reminds me of my patented euphemism when the IRS asks me if my client evaded taxes. My response: "His accounts were derived from a mixture of pre- and post-tax dollars." 

Surprisingly effective. And where it is not effective, at least gets a few laughs. Which is, in a way, effective.


----------



## billski (Dec 10, 2010)

Big Game said:


> Mix...he he. Reminds me of my patented euphemism when the IRS asks me if my client evaded taxes. My response: "His accounts were derived from a mixture of pre- and post-tax dollars."
> 
> Surprisingly effective. And where it is not effective, at least gets a few laughs. Which is, in a way, effective.



Ha!   To me, "mix" means either "mix" or "I don't know".  I wish we could make it OK for forecasters to say "I don't know" again....


----------



## billski (Dec 10, 2010)

chit, I didn't realize Maine was going to get whacked too...  That's OK, I'm off-slope till the 17th.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 10, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> I decided to use your technical weather term for the SoVT forecast...see Sunday's forecast for Mount Snow.



LOL! Thanks great Winn! Love it! I'll have to show my wife.


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 10, 2010)

Big Game said:


> Mix...he he. Reminds me of my patented euphemism when the IRS asks me if my client evaded taxes. My response: "His accounts were derived from a mixture of pre- and post-tax dollars."
> 
> Surprisingly effective. And where it is not effective, at least gets a few laughs. Which is, in a way, effective.



A "mix" in this case is not so much a disclaimer that we don't know, but rather the icy transition from snow to rain--warm air aloft pushes in from the south, it blends from sleet to freezing rain.  The transition zone is not clear cut and takes time to so so.  Even if it turns all rain, Vermont terrain traps cold valley temps glazing things over and is technically an "ice" event even though folks would categorize it as "rain"--I simply use "mix" to cover it.


----------



## jaja111 (Dec 11, 2010)

This thread now makes me wanna puke. Please close it.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 11, 2010)

I give up..can't win...


----------



## billski (Dec 12, 2010)

Now I'm ready.  Snow tires mounted, wax off the quiver, tunes loaded, vouchers loaded.   One last task, check the hand warmers to make sure they didn't expire and re-pack the bag one last time.  Praying this precip changes over quicker than forecast at higher els.


----------



## snafu (Dec 12, 2010)

billski said:


> Now I'm ready.  Snow tires mounted, wax off the quiver, tunes loaded, vouchers loaded.   One last task, check the hand warmers to make sure they didn't expire and re-pack the bag one last time.  Praying this precip changes over quicker than forecast at higher els.



Hopefully my wife will wax off my quiver if I'm lucky tonight...


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 12, 2010)

It is still snowing here in Ashland. Beginning to question my decision to not ski today! Change over should be starting to happen any moment now according to the forecasters.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 12, 2010)

Got my umbrella.....oy


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 12, 2010)

is the backend of this going to bring snow to NE?


----------



## lerops (Dec 12, 2010)

Will there be a winner out of this? or at least "not as big losers"?

I am trying to get away the week before Christmas. My very uneducated reading of the forecasts say that Adirondacks might be exposed to least period of niar and longest period of snow.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 12, 2010)

It was an ice rink out here this morning. Both my kids bit it going out the door. Nasty cold rain now. Wildcat is reporting some snow.


----------



## billski (Dec 12, 2010)

lerops said:


> Will there be a winner out of this? or at least "not as big losers"?
> 
> I am trying to get away the week before Christmas. My very uneducated reading of the forecasts say that Adirondacks might be exposed to least period of niar and longest period of snow.



WinnChill has the best crystal ball.   Looks like everyone gets a prolonged period of rain.  I would be looking for an area with the biggest chance of prolonged snow when the temps drop.
A quick review of his overall summary forecast is not very promising for your plans and mine for later this week  http://snowforecast.com/SugarloafUSA


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 12, 2010)

lerops said:


> Will there be a winner out of this? or at least "not as big losers"?
> 
> I am trying to get away the week before Christmas. My very uneducated reading of the forecasts say that Adirondacks might be exposed to least period of niar and longest period of snow.



I'm afraid everyone loses out on today's storm--the r*#@ line is rapidly moving north so the last holdouts of snow (Stowe/Jay thru Bretton/Wildcat and over to SB) will be getting in on the NCP soon.  However, this low (storm) basically stalls overhead for a LONG time which means cold/snowmaking conditions (even northern New England resort snow showers) hangs into Christmas week.  That's plenty of recovery time for all.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 12, 2010)

Switched over to rain around 12:30pm here.


----------



## billski (Dec 12, 2010)

the live cam at Okemo shows a payloader clearing piles of snow next to the road.  The water is pouring out of the bucket!   

http://www.okemo.com/okemowinter/ourmountain/snow/livecam.asp


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 12, 2010)

Fracking Storm Track! It s in the 50's here and snowing in Northern Alabama and Georgia!
:smash::smash::smash::smash:


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 12, 2010)

A lot of disappointment is being shown in this thread. Let's not forget that ski areas have been able to open significantly above normal terrain for this time of year given we have only had one major snow storm (excluding October) and even that storm did not bless more than a dozen areas with anything more than a couple inches. Following this rain, we'll see a change over to snow, perhaps some upslope in the favored regions, and yet another full week of cold temps. I have skied the last week of December in which only two trails were open at many major resorts. All is not lost and we are still well ahead of average for December in regards to terrain offerings.

On the first lift I took yesterday at Cannon, one of the guys on the chair was complaining about the "slow start" to the season. Despite my being pretty disagreeable on the forums, I am a pretty low key "go along to get along" type guy in person. But I did launch into a massive praise session for where most mountains are at right now. For crying out loud, Cannon opened the entire Front Five including Avalanche and Polly's Folly during the beginning of the second week of December! 

Any ways, you guys can all go jump of a bridge. Me? I am already starting to think about how great conditions will be next weekend after back end snowfall and cold temps allowing for strong snow making engage a recovery on what will be a bomber early season pass after rain saturated snow freezes sold. Game on, even if it is game off for 24 hours.

:beer:


----------



## snoseek (Dec 12, 2010)

^^^^ I agree with everything you've said. There has been some great days out there thanks to good and long snowmaking windows. 

On a seperate note I couldn't have chosen a better time to come down with strep. By the time I'm better, the codine and amox are gone the skiing should be good again!


----------



## Glenn (Dec 12, 2010)

SoVT update. Started out as snow/sleet......then rain. And a lot of it. I was outside moving around some firewood in full rain attire. The stream behind our place is ripping. Yeah, I'd rther snow because this would have been a helluva storm. But temps on the backside will be cool, and this will only help fill up those snow making ponds,   I'm thinking next weekend, you won't even know this happened.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 12, 2010)

snoseek said:


> ^^^^ I agree with everything you've said. There has been some great days out there thanks to good and long snowmaking windows.
> 
> On a seperate note I couldn't have chosen a better time to come down with strep. By the time I'm better, the codine and amox are gone the skiing should be good again!



I am in total agreement as well!  The amount of terrain that has been opened before mid December is quite amazing!  On Tuesday Loon opened Angel Street, all with MM snow!  No way am I complaining this rain is a blip and back to cold.  

Snoseek, hope you feel better soon!  It was nice meeting you and doing a few runs at Loon!


----------



## snoseek (Dec 12, 2010)

^^^ I'll be up again soon. I was going up today, carpooling with snowmonster but decided to get this taken care of. Yes as far as I know he actually skied today!


----------



## nelsapbm (Dec 13, 2010)

We just had the changeover back to snow here in the Champlain Valley. Radar shows the mountains have changed over as well (in VT). 2-6" expected.


----------



## billski (Dec 13, 2010)

Over the next three days, snowforecast.com is predicting 18" approx of new snow from Waitsfield north, including the NEK


----------



## WJenness (Dec 13, 2010)

billski said:


> Over the next three days, snowforecast.com is predicting 18" approx of new snow from Waitsfield north, including the NEK



*Like*

-w


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 13, 2010)

A good chunk of it falls late Wed/Thurs...fingers, er, ski poles crossed!


----------



## snoseek (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks like maybe a decent chance of some precip bands backing into northern Maine in the next few days. I'll just settle with cold though.....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 13, 2010)

Cold now with a very fine snow falling here for about an hr . Good snowmaking temps for the foreseeable future.too ------------------We're back in "Bidness"


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 13, 2010)

Not at freezing temperatures yet, but will be there soon.  Loon's snowmakers were preparing the equipment for operations tonight.  The rain did a lot more damage than I thought it would, hooray snowmakers!


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 14, 2010)

So whats the story from the North Country, did the backside produce the expected recovery dump  ? Snow here in the flatlands today puts me in the mood but seems like a waste...


----------



## Glenn (Dec 15, 2010)

Irony....here's some pics taken 12/13/2009. What a difference.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 15, 2010)

Glenn said:


>



What a whimpy looking log pile   :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Dec 15, 2010)

drjeff said:


> What a whimpy looking log pile   :lol:



I'll have to post a pic of version 2.0. It's much more robust. And there's now more up in the woods. :lol:


----------

